# Duke Of Athens



## horizon555 (Feb 20, 2007)

Anybody no the Duke of Athens from the 50's?(Smoke)


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

See her
Is good for you?
Gp


----------



## horizon555 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Thank you Tanker Nice*

Thanks Tanker, lost all photo's of the Duke, last on this ship with my father
c.engineer 1957 (A)


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

hi can you tell me is that the DUKE OF ATHENS that was built in the year of 1962 i think their was one built in the 1940 have you any pic of that one sam


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

*Duke of Athens*

Hi I amlooking for a photo of the Duke of Athens the one i am looking for is the one that was built in the 1940s i have seen the one that is posted on this site she was built 1962 sam


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Sam,
Don't know if this is the right one,but found her in my files as DUKE OF ATHENS 1937,don't know either from whom I got her,so unfortunately no credits or courtesy.


----------



## yarrowfelldad (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello Ruud,
I served my time on the 'Duke of Athens' and would like a copy of the jpg you have of her. How does one get it to full size?


----------



## yarrowfelldad (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello Horizon555. I did my last trip on the 'Duke of Athens' as uncertificated 3rd Mate in 1957 before I sat my 2nd Mates ticket. Do you remember the old man Lionel Loose?


----------

